# water heaters anode rod



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

When I moved in my present home that was approx 12 yrs old then the first thing I noticed was the water heater .It was an old Rhudd that came with the house.I had a friend who worked at UAB in maintance who on occasion had to toss perfectly good stuff.He called and had a 5 yr old 50 gal gas rheem heater that was headed to a dumpster,so I grabbed it up and replaced my old 40 gal. My dad was reading a (get this ) US NEWS AND WORLD REPORT,magazine .It had an article entitled the secret about about water heaters your plumber wont tell you.It was about changing anode rods approx every 5 yrs and your heater lasting forever??So I tried to buy a few from local supply house and was given a go to hell look ,so I ordered a case (12) from rheem.To make story short ,that was close to 20 yrs ago and I have drained and changed the anode every 5 or 6 yrs, so far so good ,I have never heard the crackling sound of the glass liner expanding and it works just like new .Any guesses how long it will last?When I change anode I clean burner and flush heater,its in easy accessable place so I see it every day wondering if that article in a public magazine was really a SECRET?? EDDIE (the first anode was almost gone just a wire , the others just corroded)


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

You Either Have Good Water Or Your Anode Rod Secret Is Definitly True!
My 50 Gal. Elect. Rheem Is 15 Yrs. Old And Still Going Good, Never Flushed-never Changed Anode-elements Or Thermos. Have Real Good Well Water...... Knock On Wood!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Anode rods are put in for a reason, to sacrifice for the tank. It will last foreverish if you change the rod and flush every year depending on the water. But the controls will wear out still over time.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Uaplumber is 100% correct:yes:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't think it was a secret. My supply house carries anodes. I even have one in the shop that is designed to install with a new heater to double the life. But so far, no one wants to pay the extra $100 for the kit.

Changing them about every six years would be a really good idea, if you could convince people to do it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do a few anode replacements here and there.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbup:That's part of our WH upgrade at time of install. We explain to customer how we can guarantee the WH can last much longer , sell them on anode rod change out in 3-4 years, extending their warranty. I have no problem telling a customer I can make this heater last for the remaining time they own the home if they buy a yearly maintenance agreement allowing us back to their home to inspect and flush WH every year.

They dont go for it too often.


----------

